# Cheap Car Rental



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd like to rent a car in portugal and someone on this forum has previously mentioned they can be had for as little as 8 euros a day. I've been looking at a couple of companies and the quotes are more like 100 euros a week. 

If 8 euros a day is realistic, what companies offer this rate?

Thanks.


----------

